# R.I.P Saw



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Today a treasured old friend of mine was put to rest. Mr. B&D Circular Saw.

This old beast was purchased by my father while I was a kid and passed along to me shortly after I acquired a place of my own. It has faithfully served my father, myself, and even noobshooter through many, many projects.

I owned a crapsman brand circular saw for a while, and gave this loyal beast to noobshooter. He knew I hated the crapsman, and before long bought himself a newer model and graciously gave my old friend back.

I have lost count of all the fences, porches, lean-to's, sheds, kennels, barns, repairs, etc... that this saw had an integral part in.

While working on a project today I noticed some disturbing sounds and jittering coming from the saw. Upon finishing the last needed cut I inspected the rotation of the blade to find very rough movement and occasional locking up. A bearing must have finally given way. I immediately did what I knew to be the right thing. I grabbed some diagonal cutters and removed the cord.

Good bye dear friend, rest well. You have earned it as few other tools seldom do.

B&D Circular Saw 199?-2014


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Why cut the cord , although it was broken , someone could have found it in the trash and fixed it , as i did with my band saw.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

If anyone could have fixed it, Quarterinmynose would have fixed it himself.... he is fixer of all things. Cutting the cord puts the tool out of it's misery and prevents someone from possibly injuring themselves when they scavenge the poor thing. Plus, a 3 prong power cord is always handy to have around, a busted saw, not so much


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dankungmaster said:


> Why cut the cord , although it was broken , someone could have found it in the trash and fixed it , as i did with my band saw.


This is actually about a $40-$60 saw. Not an insignificant amount of money, but honestly not worth my time and effort to bother with trying to fix it.

As far as trusting to someone who scavenged it to actually fix it before trying to use it and possibly injuring themselves, I'm not gonna risk that. And besides if someone is that danged determined they can fix the cord as well. But considering it's next home will be a landfill with very strict 'no scavenging' rules and preventative measures, I seriously doubt anyone is gonna get the chance.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

RIP old friend B & D


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man, that was beautiful. :bawling:

I'm not much of a country fan, but I let that play while cutting some bands. Nice.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

You did the right thing. No need to let that old saw suffer or screw up a project you were working on. I wore out my first Delta direct drive table saw after 6 or 7 years of heavy use and attempted to repair what ailed it but should have clipped its cord and hauled it to the metal recyclers place. Hope you find a decent replacement that serves you well.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sad to hear that buddy... it may be easy to replace with new one but it is hard to miss a nice tool served for long time


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought suitable for this occassion


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Bye-Bye ole B&D.


----------

